

Do you believe that our startup can be the next hot trend?  - viniciusmelo

I am CEO of Guchex.com , and we are building a social knowledge platform:<p>Our main idea is to provide a public space where a Guru can share knowledge by posting texts and tutorials of his authorship, like a personal blog, but in a network of Gurus that makes it easier to find something that you want to know, but maybe don't know how to search for.<p>The greatest thing about this is that users are guided to find useful content that helps them to improve themselves professionally and people who contribute a lot in some field or area of interest will be recognized in our community as a real Guru in that area.<p>Do you believe that our startup can be the next hot trend? Yes/no? why?<p>If you are intersted, please signup for early access @ www.guchex.com
======
AznHisoka
No I don't see this happening. Why would someone contribute to a closed garden
when they have their own blog instead where they have more control?

------
tirrellp
How is this different from Quora ?

~~~
JacksonGariety
It seems more like Branch. It's not question/answer based it's "conversation"
based, pushing people answer more complex questions and have deeply involved
discussion.

Again, Branch fills that space. But Branch is new, and it's an awesome space
to be in because Yahoo Answers is currently the leader and boy is that a
horrible service.

